# alloy wheel refurbisher



## Wee Dave (Jul 28, 2006)

i'm looking to get my cupra r alloys refurbished as they have a few scuffs on them and been kerbed but not buckled, does anybody know of anywhere up here that can do this?


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

i used a company in Glasgow called Wheelcentre.£45 a wheel plus vat.


----------



## Wee Dave (Jul 28, 2006)

Whereabouts in glasgow are they or do you have any details for them? i'm just up the road from you in carluke


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Wee Dave said:


> Whereabouts in glasgow are they or do you have any details for them? i'm just up the road from you in carluke


www.wheelcentre-scotland.co.uk,4 of...ey offer different types of coatings/colours.


----------



## Wee Dave (Jul 28, 2006)

they look pretty sweet, are you happy with them and how they turned out?


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

ESP Powdercoating. 0141 336 3800


----------



## Wee Dave (Jul 28, 2006)

Cheers for that, i'll give them a buzz and see what's what


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

I've used ESP a couple of times, once for Pug 205 wheels and the other for Fiat coupe wheels. Trever is a top bloke and takes a pride in his work. I had a colour change done on the fiat wheels and they looked ace!


----------



## Wee Dave (Jul 28, 2006)

Whereabouts in glasgow are esp based?


----------



## Lurch (Oct 31, 2005)

SCOTIA said:


> i used a company in Glasgow called Wheelcentre.£45 a wheel plus vat.


Yowch! I was thinking of having the wheels from my MX-5 done - not much more than that would buy new alloys.


----------



## Steven_182 (May 10, 2006)

Wee Dave said:


> Whereabouts in glasgow are esp based?


There in possil stonend st


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Possibly a bit late on this one but a fantastic place is bbs of edinburgh. They're based in Dalkeith and do a fantastic job. the guy does show bikes etc so knows his stuff. I think he starts at £25 a wheel depending on the size and work needing done...

http://www.bbsedinburgh.co.uk/


----------



## dmz (Sep 26, 2006)

Carrick Engineering, Prestwick and they can be contacted on 01292-678889. For most cars he can do them in a day, so you can drop your car off in the morning and pick it up in the evening. It'll cost about £150 to do four wheels.


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

recoat in Glasgow has a good rep


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

Wee Dave said:


> i'm looking to get my cupra r alloys refurbished as they have a few scuffs on them and been kerbed but not buckled, does anybody know of anywhere up here that can do this?


make sure they get the proper colour code mate....i never scuffed mine up but my mate in his Cupra R had them refurbished and the colour match was more light silver.

OZ make the alloys for SEAt but its very very hard to find out the proper colour code from them. I think in the end the guy matched it by eye.

Good luck mate!


----------

